# Russian Mole's "Apocalyptic" Penetration of Canada Gov



## ProPatria (Jan 17, 2012)

Thought some people might want to see this.

An intelligence officer with the Canadian military has been arrested for allegedly sharing classified information with Russia, CTV News has learned.

Jeffrey Paul Delisle, 40, was in courtroom in Halifax on Monday facing two charges that fall under the Security of Information Act.

It's alleged that Delisle had been illegally passing on secret information to a foreign entity since July of 2007.
Sources told CTV's Ottawa Bureau Chief Robert Fife that the foreign entity in question is Russia, and that Delisle was allegedly caught in the act last week.

The arrest and the allegations lend some credence to recent reports that Canada is increasingly becoming a target of espionage.

"Sources say that Russian espionage in this country is as extensive and aggressive as it was during the Cold War," Fife reported.

While the exact nature of the documents in question remains a closely-guarded secret among security officials, sources said that the information could deal with ship movements and data about Canada's allies, Fife said.
None of the allegations against Delisle have been proven in court.

He was an intelligence officer and a navy sub-lieutenant, the Defence Department said. He had been working out of CFB Stadacona's Trinity section, which is a naval communications and intelligence operational centre in Halifax. It's believed that the base is a multi-national one, meaning officers have access to secret data from other NATO countries.
The military is conducting a probe to find out the extent of the leaks.

"Notwithstanding the seriousness of these charges, the RCMP is not aware of any threat to public safety at this time from this situation," RCMP Commissioner Bob Paulson told The Canadian Press.

"This investigation demonstrates that Canada is not immune to threats posed by foreign entities wishing to undermine Canadian sovereignty.

"We must be ever vigilant to the real threat of foreign espionage, and continue investing time and resources into the prevention, detection, investigation and prosecution of such acts."

Sources told CTV News that due to the sensitivity of the case, legal proceedings could be subject to a sweeping publication ban. It's also believed that a plea deal could be offered, meaning that none of the particulars of the case would be replayed in open court.

A breach of trust charge has also been filed, and that the alleged offences occurred in or near Halifax, Ottawa and Kingston, Ont.

According to the Security of Information Act, anyone convicted of the Act's most serious offences can be subject to life in prison.

Delisle came to the navy as reservist in 1996 and became a member in 2001. He was promoted to the rank of office in 2008.

Delisle will remains in police custody and will appear in court on Tuesday.
CSIS Director Richard Fadden noted in lengthy 2010 memo that Canada should be concerned about foreign interference.

"Canada is a target for foreign interference due to our natural resources, scientific and technological sectors, our role and influence in the international community, and our close relations with powerful allies," said the memo, which was written to the Public Safety ministry.


Heres the original news story: http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Canada/20...urity-leak-information-foreign-entity-120116/


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not surprised, the Russian's aren't the only ones with an active espionage "team" in Canada.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 17, 2012)

Give information to a foreign government, get paid crap and end up getting thrown under the jail if you get caught.  Write a tell-all book betraying the same information, get famous and become  a millionaire.  

I hope the Canadians do a better job of prosecuting these types of folks than we do.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 17, 2012)

Read this in this evenings paper, although it didn't mention which Country was privy to the info...

Hope whatever means he recieved will cover his 40 yr jail term...


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2012)

The bail hearing was delayed and the gov't isn't releasing the foreign entity(ies) that he shared the info with but apparently it's been going on for years.  With his rank and what they said was his postings, it sounds like he started sharing early on in his career, it wouldn't surprise me if he was approached while at RMC.


----------



## AWP (Jan 17, 2012)

Probably gave them targeting data for every Tim Horton's.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 20, 2012)

And the "repercussions" start but I don't see the Canadian or Russian Gov't making official comments on this any time soon.




> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2012/01/20/pol-russians-depart.html
> 
> Two Russian Embassy staff in Ottawa have left Canada in the wake of spying allegations against a Canadian naval officer in Halifax, but there's little else that's clear about the murky espionage case.
> Intelligence experts and those in close contact with the embassy disagree on whether any Russian diplomats engage in spying, leaving Canadians to try to piece together what bits are public.
> ...


----------



## JBS (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...csis-rcmp-privy-council-files/article4627659/



> These documents reveal the Canadian Forces intelligence officer’s astonishing breadth of access to state secrets, and precisely what the Russian GRU spy service was asking him to look for.
> 
> He spied for more than *50 months* before being caught. A naval “threat assessment analyst,” he had been cleared to acquire reports from civilian agencies – including CSIS, Canada’s spy agency, and the PCO, Ottawa’s bureaucratic nerve centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 14, 2012)

He was covered only a little up here, I think DND wanted to keep it as quiet as possible.  I'm surprised it wasn't covered more among our allies.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 14, 2012)

> The bulk of what he divulged, he said, was picked up by electronic eavesdropping, and not by any undercover spies. “There’s not human assets listed on our machines,” he explained. “It’s SIGINT [signals intelligence] really.”


 

Oh!  It's just SIGINT,* that's OK then.  






*arguably the most-used-for-targeting -INT out there


----------



## Muddergoose (Nov 15, 2012)

It worse than you think. Trust me on that. Russians and Chinese operate very heavily in Canada.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 9, 2013)

He should have gotten a firing squad but I'll take 20 years.  I think it's amusing that he was fined the same amount he got from the Russians. 







> *Navy spy Jeffrey Delisle sentenced to 20 years in prison*
> 
> 
> Ryan Vn Horne, Special to QMI Agency
> ...


----------



## Queeg (Feb 9, 2013)

He could at least quit hiding under his hoodie and show his face like a man.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 9, 2013)

PaulD said:


> He could at least quit hiding under his hoodie and show his face like a man.


 
I can't believe he didn't have his lawyer get him at the very least a collared shirt or better yet a suit. He looks likes like the complete shitbag he is.


----------



## rockclimber (Feb 10, 2013)

110k for 5 _years_ of high-level spying? That seems like an awfully low amount considering the risks he was incurring. That's 22 000 a year to sell out your homeland? Wow.

I don't mean to imply that any sum could ever justify betraying your country; as a layman, though, I would have assumed that the amounts of money typically involved in these types of cases are in the millions of dollars.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 10, 2013)

They're really not, though.  Enemies of Western nations seem to be, for the most part, pretty cheap bastards.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 11, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> They're really not, though. Enemies of Western nations seem to be, for the most part, pretty cheap bastards.


 
From my understanding of the case, even with out much media coverage; they only gave him enough to cover his debt and left room to reel him in.


----------

